# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Repairing Mud Brick (help)

## Chich

Hi all,
I am a new owner of a small mud brick cottage. On the weekend I over cooked the hot water system with the combustion stove, and hot water dripped out of the overflow and down the side of the house, corroding the Mud Bricks.
Can anyone please advise what the mix is for repairing the mud bricks.
Thanks in advance
Steve

----------


## seriph1

Welcome to the forum! 
not sure where Wheatsheaf is but there is a huge amount of info online regarding muddies   -   there is also the owner-builder magazine which has lists of mudbrick builders and classes.   building a mud brick house formula recipe - Bing

----------


## shauck

Wheatsheaf is near Daylesford. 
Hi chic. If you have any problems or want to find someone to do it, I could ask a few people. I live in Hepburn and know a few who might have contacts.  
Cheers, Su.

----------


## Chich

Thanks for the reply. 
So am I right to assume that the mix to make the actual mud bricks is the same mix for repairs? 
Also, does anyone know what paint you need to change colour of mudbrick. Is Porters to only brand.

----------


## Moondog55

Pretty sure you use Dagga plaster to make the repairs easier.
Although you may not want to use cement or lime in which case just mud and straw ( or fresh cow manure ) assuming you local soil has the right ratio of clay to sand
Finding fresh cow manure for the mix shouldn't be a problem in that area  http://www.solucionespracticas.org.p...rs_renders.pdf  http://www.motherearthnews.com/moder...e.aspx?page=11

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Is Porters to only brand.

  No.  There's also Welcome To Grimes & sons

----------

